# Reading > Who Said That? >  Urgent

## bazarov

Who said something like: So God created man in his own image, and God is Narcissus?(my translation, not a quote)
Please help, I really have no idea and nothing to start from!
Thanks

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

That would probably be Hanson Edwin Rose:

"Look to the sky, look to yourself and remember: we are only Gods echoes and God is narcissus". 

/Claes

----------


## bazarov

Thank you very very much! That's it!

----------

